# Amazon coins--general info



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a question recently about Amazon coins, and with some new Fire owners, I thought I'd throw out some info.

Amazon coins are Amazon's currency with which you can buy apps, games or use for in-app purchases. Each coin is worth a penny, so 100 of them equals a dollar.

For now, anyway, Amazon gives each new Fire owner 500 coins. This is a one-time offer, so if you got 500 coins already (the program started in May 2013; current Fire owners at that time each received 500 coins), you won't get another 500 coins if you buy another Fire.

Currently, the promotion is set to expire December 2013; no word on whether Amazon will extend it.

Important: Per Amazon, "Your 500 Amazon Coins expire on the last day of the calendar month one year after we give them to you (for example, promotional Amazon Coins we give you on May 15 will expire on May 31 of the following year)." So if you got the 500 coins back when the program started and have been hoarding them, you have until the end of May next year to spend them. (I know Ann spent hers right away!)

You can also earn Amazon coins. Coins earned through in-app or app purchases also have expiration dates.

Purchased coins have no expiration date.

You can purchase additional coins through the Amazon app store. You get a discount, up to 10 percent, for buying them in bulk. 
If you buy:
500 (the minimum), you save 4%: cost, $4.80
1000, you save 5%: cost, $9.50
2500, you save 8%: cost, $23
5000 or 10000 (max), you save 10%: cost, $45 or $90 respectively.

Not all apps can be purchased with coins. I had one app that I couldn't use them on. You can purchase with coins through the App Store on your PC or, on any Fire except the original Fire. If you want to use your coins for apps for your original Fire, you need to purchase the apps on your computer and send them to your Fire.

You will be given the option to spend coins or not whether purchasing from the PC or the device. (Thanks, KindleGirl!)

For more on Amazon Coins, go here.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, Betsy, I can verify that you are given the option to use coins if you purchase from your Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, Betsy, I can verify that you are given the option to use coins if you purchase from your Fire HDX.


Thanks, KindleGirl! I thought you probably could, but didn't have my KHDX7 yet...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got 2500 coins and have used less than 500. They're nice to have. Easy to budget my app buying.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for this... was wondering about them.


----------

